# Ginger's home! Day 3



## Desiree Baron (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi, everyone! Just a quick update, Ginger is now home with us and we're settling in with our new life with a Havi. She's really sweet and seemingly attached to my husband. Follows him everywhere! She loves my daughter too but definitely my hubby is the centre of her world.

Doug, our breeder, met us at Abbotsford on Sunday and met 3 of Ginger's littermates and their lovely owners. The puppies were all wonderful, and he stayed to go over some grooming stuff (we did their paws with a beard trimmer!) and first night.
So far so good, Ginger has had some accidents to be expected, but it's a process. I'm delighted to report that poops are going well and she went outside today in our backyard.

She doesn't seem to like sleeping in her crate, but somehow last night we got her to sleep for a while with me sleeping right beside her on the couch! My husband didn't sleep the first night, she just cried in her crate all night and she ended up sleeping with him on the couch.

For pictures, I've opened up an instagram account for her, please follow if you like! 

For now, thankfully lurking and reading all the awesome posts here as a new puppy parent.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Congrats on that little cutie. Puppies are a lot of work, but it gets better and they don't stay puppies for long, so enjoy it even when you are exhausted.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! I would make sure you don't cave on her sleeping in the crate if that's your long-term goal. Any time you (or hubby  ) gives in, it gives her the idea that you MIGHT give in again. 

We did the same thing of sleeping on the couch near Kodi's crate for the first week. Mays son was kind enough to trade off with me!  For the other two that wasn't necessary, because they all sleep (in crates) in our bed room now.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker slept in his crate at night, which I set on the bedside table next to me so that he could see me all night long. He did really well that way. After awhile I set the crate on the floor in the line of sight with me. Once he was about a year old and totally dependable housetraining-wise, he slept in bed with me.


----------



## Magnadoodle (Apr 19, 2017)

She is so cute! Congrats!

We have a greyhound as well, and Maggie adores him. Her adoration has been very helpful with crate training at night...she follows his lead. We got lucky!

We are following Ginger on instagram 😃


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome little cutie Ginger! and family!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

She's adorable. Will look forward to seeing more of her.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

So the only way I get to see photos is on Instagram? Hmm . . .


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*crate location*



krandall said:


> Congratulations! I would make sure you don't cave on her sleeping in the crate if that's your long-term goal. Any time you (or hubby  ) gives in, it gives her the idea that you MIGHT give in again.
> 
> We did the same thing of sleeping on the couch near Kodi's crate for the first week. Mays son was kind enough to trade off with me!  For the other two that wasn't necessary, because they all sleep (in crates) in our bed room now.


We initially (like for 5 minutes) tried the crate in the other room when we got Perry, but he was making too much noise, I was too jetlagged to sleep on the floor by it (plus it was December and the living room was kind of cold) so we moved the crate up to the bedroom beside my side of the bed and then all I had to do was put my hand down in front of it when he'd get fussy (and he barely did that) to remind him that I was there - didn't say anything, didn't do anything else and we were good. When we get back to Kampala I moved the crate across the room (still i the bedroom) and he's been fine there. Win-win - he was comforted, but stayed in his crate and I got to sleep in my bed.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

She is absolutely adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Adorable. My little girl prefers men. She really hams it up for them.


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

What a cutie!


----------



## Desiree Baron (Aug 4, 2017)

Lol, I will post some here too ShamaMama! Here she is last night. 2 beds and prefers the floor. LOL


----------



## Desiree Baron (Aug 4, 2017)

*oops here's the pic*

Sorry, I think the files as too big.


----------



## Desiree Baron (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you all so very much for your good wishes for Ginger. I'm enjoying our time with her! :smile2:


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Many LOL's lie ahead.


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

Ginger is adorable!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Don't you love that pretty pink belly?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Here's another belly. Shama at 11 weeks. (Shama also sleeps on the floor a lot even when a multitude of dog beds are available. Thanks for posting another photo. Not planning to open an Instagram account . . .)


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Ohh she is a doll!!! Her name fits her perfectly. <3 Such a sweet puppy belly.

Shama had a sweet puppy belly too! I wish we could keep them puppies!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*floor versus bed*



Desiree Baron said:


> Lol, I will post some here too ShamaMama! Here she is last night. 2 beds and prefers the floor. LOL


Perry does the same thing. He's still on a leash in the house when he's out of his crate (and no, the leg isn't a ton better - he still prefers to keep itup when he's moving quickly but walks on it the little he actually 'walks' around.) so when we're in the kitchen I hook the leash by one wall near his water dish. I've got a bed there too, but most of the time he stretches out on the floor - even though that means the leash is taunt and if he was on the bed it would be loose.


----------



## Desiree Baron (Aug 4, 2017)

Awww Shama's so cute!! Here's a smile from Ginger.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

She's so adorable!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> Here's another belly. Shama at 11 weeks. (Shama also sleeps on the floor a lot even when a multitude of dog beds are available. Thanks for posting another photo. Not planning to open an Instagram account . . .)


Tux has a cotton sheet, a down pillow on the floor next to our bed but kind of under a bench. He starts out the night on the stone floor, eventually makes a nest with the sheet, and toward morning, winds up on the pillow. I think it's all temperature related.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

What a sweet looking smile on Ginger!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Hav Smile*



Jackie from Concrete said:


> What a sweet looking smile on Ginger!


Ho! I love that black lipped grin!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Desiree Baron said:


> Hi, everyone! Just a quick update, Ginger is now home with us and we're settling in with our new life with a Havi. She's really sweet and seemingly attached to my husband. Follows him everywhere! She loves my daughter too but definitely my hubby is the centre of her world.
> 
> Doug, our breeder, met us at Abbotsford on Sunday and met 3 of Ginger's littermates and their lovely owners. The puppies were all wonderful, and he stayed to go over some grooming stuff (we did their paws with a beard trimmer!) and first night.
> 
> ...


Ginger is so precious! How often do you or your husband get up to take her outside during the night?
I am trying to prepare myself for when I bring our puppy home.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

